

Ask HN: “GNU's not Unix, but Unix is a beast; its plural form is Unixen. mean? - jestinjoy1

Found this in GNU Grep man page<p>&quot;GNU&#x27;s not Unix, but Unix is a beast; its plural form is Unixen.&quot;<p>What does it mean actually?
======
scmoore
I'm guessing it's a joke:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wildebeest](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wildebeest)

And "unixen" refers to the weird english "ox / oxen" pluralization.

GNU's not Unix, but they're similar because they're both hoofed mammals.

------
MaysonL
That someone doesn't like Unices.

